# Lu Zijian - Born October 15, 1893 and still doing Bagua



## Xue Sheng (Nov 10, 2011)

Lu Zijian - He is allegedly 118 years old 




> Lu Zijian was born in Yichang, Hubei Province, Mainland China on the 19th year of Emperor Guangxu, Qing Dynasty (15th October 1893). He is a well know martial artist, heading the Dragon Gate lineage of Daoism (Long Men Pai). In 2002 Lu was awarded 9 Duan (the highest grade in Chinese Martial Arts ranking system).




Not sure how old he is here





 

Not sure how old here either





 

At 93







At 116





 

At 117


----------



## Sukerkin (Nov 10, 2011)

Regardless of the actual numbers involved in the gentleman's age (there having been 'issues' with several claims of extreme longevity in recent times), it is still impressive to see such a senior in action :bows:.


----------

